# Craftsman or Mission style entry door



## kimball (May 16, 2009)

I have come to like the Craftsman/Mission style of furniture and have built a few pieces for my home. It is time to replace my front entry door and I would like to build one with windows in the top third of it and side lights. 
My problem is, I have never built a door before and I can't find any plans on the internet.
My question is: Does anyone know where I can purchase plans?
Thank you in advance,
Kimball


----------



## CAH (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you have any woodworking shops nearby? Most have a large inventory of books on building projects. If the book does not have a door design exactly like what you want go to one of the magazines like American Bunglalow which will usually have pictures you can use to modify your design.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

To make an entry door that would hold up and stay flat will take some very special and expensive tools. That kind of millwork is done by specialty manufacturers. For this reason you are not likley to find plans for the DIY market.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

The following link gives step-by-step instructions for building an exterior door. The door shown could be changed to a Craftsman-style door by adding a rail under a single row of windows at the top, and constructing two or three vertical wood panels under this rail.

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=furniture&file=articles_685.shtml


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

There is an article in the June 2012 issue of FWW entitled "Build Your Own Front Door". It even illustrates an Arts & Crafts style door. HTH


----------



## kimball (May 16, 2009)

Thank you fellow Jocks. Your responses have set me on the right road. I checked out the article from Wood Central and purchased the June issue of FWW. I plan on making my door similar to the one in FWW, except I plan on making mine with four divided lights instead of two and will be making side lights to go along with the door as my living room could use some extra natural light.
Again, thank you,
Kimball

ps, I REALLY like this site.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont know why you would want or need plans for a door, but you will need tools. Will it be a cope and stick and or dowell ?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I am following the Fine Woodworking article to build an entry door. I changed the plan to a three light, two panel design. The middle stile was changed to an angled version, and a dentil shelf was added. It went well, and I am just applying the finish now. I will post pictures when complete. 
I really like the overall approach by the FWW article, which breaks the project into simple steps. 
Put hinge mortising and lockset boring jigs on your shopping list. 
Good Luck!


----------



## andy81563 (Feb 23, 2012)

I, too, am wanting to build an entry door for my craftsman style house. I had planned on building one from white oak. A contact recommended that I not build it from solid lumber, however, because he said it would never stay straight and would warp and twist. Should I, then, laminate the rails and stiles from thinner stock to combat this? I also would like to find some plans for building a door as Kimball as requested.


----------



## kimball (May 16, 2009)

Andy, check out the article in the June 2012 Fine Wood Working magazine as mentioned above by AandCstyle. Laminating the style and rails might be a good way to go but make sure you use a quality exterior glue.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Plans for several Craftsman style doors, as well as many other period interior details are in my book "Shop Drawings for Craftsman Interiors".


----------



## andy81563 (Feb 23, 2012)

BobLang, I am in the process of building a Craftsman style house and I purchased your book several months ago.  I think it is an excellent work and I am using it to inspire the design of the trim and cabinetry for much of the house. Thank you for writing it. I would like to build all the doors in my house but I am afraid I may not have the time or experience for that undertaking. I am going to use some variation of the trim for the windows and doors. I plan on using white oak.


----------

